# Where can I get some drop bars if needed??



## circa1939 (Oct 12, 2008)

Where can I get some good drop bars if i need to in the very near future??

Anyone reproducing them or have  them around?

Thank you


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2008)

Soma makes the Major Taylor, which looks pretty good.
http://store.somafab.com/majortaylorbar.html
Scout around for other fixie bars and you should find something.  Double check the stem diameter-that could be problematic.


----------

